# Computer serviced in a laptop repair shop - now not working



## GBK (2 Mar 2011)

I recently had my laptop serviced in a South Dublin - laptop repair shop. 

The night I got it back it worked fine, however when I tried to use it the next morning it was knackered.

I immediately phoned the shop and agreed to bring it back in. 

They now claim it was dropped (apparently in the 12 hours after I got it back), I know categorically that it wasnt. 

I have now shelled out 109euro for the service and have a laptop that no longer works (it worked beforehand). 

The shop just keep repeating that I must have dropped it , its not their fault. 

What are my rights - small claims court etc?


----------



## BillK (2 Mar 2011)

Could anyone else in the house have dropped it?


----------



## niceoneted (2 Mar 2011)

What made them lead to the fact that it was dropped.


----------



## aristotle (2 Mar 2011)

It sounds odd how they can diagnose that it was dropped. What exactly do they think is wrong with it?

I assume as they think it was dropped that something is physically broken, what is it?


----------



## GBK (2 Mar 2011)

They say the mother board (I think) is damaged and they are quite sure that it has been dropped. I'm sure at some point over its 4 year life it has, however it was definitely not dropped in the time I had it at home. 

It worked reasonably well - just a bit slow when i dropped it in, now not at all. 

Its a bit of a Mexican stand off at the moment.


----------



## NOAH (3 Mar 2011)

You dont say the make of laptop?  If you say make I can do a search and find out what common faults if any it may have.

Why take it for a service in the first place?  Running slow means loads of old software etc.  109 euro is a con.  To say you dropped it is a cop out.  Did you get a full invoice?   A service is not a repair but if anything was replaced then it should come with a guarantee.

By the way if the shop cant tell that the MB is ruined they are not worth going to in the first place.

Did you try booting in safe mode etc?  

noah


----------



## GBK (4 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the reply Noah,
its a Sony Vaio , I couldnt tell you the model number right now.
I'm a bit of a technophope so after trying a few basic things to get it back to a resonable speed I thought I'd let a "professional" have a look. I was happy to pay the 109euro if it came back working in tip top shape, and in fairness when I got it back it seemed a lot better the 1st night I had it back. Likewise ,I feel just suggesting I dropped it is an easy way out for them. I dont if when they were servicing it they could have disturbed something or would simply adding new spyware or any other thing they might have done to it software wise knackered it.


----------



## NOAH (4 Mar 2011)

Sony VAIO  have a poor reputation.  do a google.  You wasted your 109 euro and very mean of shop.  It could be a multitude of things, even a loose connection.  I dont know where you are located but they are not easy to repair.

Next time buy a DELL just as good and far more reliable.  

By the way there are loads of postings on how to get data off the HD so you should not lose anything. 

noah


----------



## GBK (5 Mar 2011)

Thanks Noah,

I appreciate the advice, a Dell it it nect then.

Cheers


----------



## Sylvester3 (7 Mar 2011)

If you are looking for recommendations for a new laptop then I can't praise Acer laptops enough. I bought my wife one 18 months ago and she loves it. PC World is a great place to get good value, though they will do a hard sell on warranties and security software which is where they really make their money.


----------



## potnoodler (7 May 2011)

I'd be surprised if a motherboard would usually be damaged from a fall, they should at refunding the €110 which is too much anyway


----------



## Markjbloggs (11 May 2011)

NOAH said:


> Sony VAIO  have a poor reputation.  do a google.  You wasted your 109 euro and very mean of shop.  It could be a multitude of things, even a loose connection.  I dont know where you are located but they are not easy to repair.
> 
> Next time buy a DELL just as good and far more reliable.
> 
> ...



DELL - you've got to be joking.  Their desktops are great but their laptops are the direct opposite.  Avoid like the plague.


----------



## truthseeker (12 May 2011)

Id also avoid Acers like the plague, design flaws in main connection on some models, after a while there is nothing but constant beeping the loose connection connects/disconnects/connects/disconnects etc... Batteries tend to become useless after a short time also.


----------



## horusd (12 May 2011)

Markjbloggs said:


> DELL - you've got to be joking.  Their desktops are great but their laptops are the direct opposite.  Avoid like the plague.



I have two Dell's a desktop and a laptop, both are great, never had a problem with either of them!


----------



## BillK (12 May 2011)

My Dell laptop has worked brilliantly for the last three years; wish I could say the same about myself!


----------



## damomac (30 May 2011)

Personally wouldn't touch an Acer. Not very well designed internally.

Dell are a bit better but I rate HP the best.

I'm sure plenty other opinions here to disagree with me but that's my twopence worth !

How about naming and shaming that so called repair shop !


----------



## Leo (31 May 2011)

damomac said:


> How about naming and shaming that so called repair shop !


 
Feel free to do so on another site where you put your own house on the line!


----------

